# Revell Atlantica home raceway



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

My friend just picked up this racetrack. The box is in ok shape, the cars are missing but the rest of the track seems to be in good shape. It has the power supply two Revell controllers and two COX controllers. The rail guides on the corner slides are broken up a bit on some of them. Looks like a pretty fun track. He was wanting to sell it and I don't have a clue any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any Idea??? should I offer 20.00?? 30.00??? 100.00????


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Personally, I've never seen it nor have I ever heard of Revell offering a track system - I've heard of cars, but not track systems.

As far as value, have you tried to look through e-Bay's completed auctions via their search to see if anyone has ever listed and sold a set? That might give you a great place to start for values.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

without the cars, I doubt it would sell for much.


----------



## 60Ford (Aug 4, 2009)

Revell has several home sets. I Have seen several of the home racing sets from Revell and owned 2. Not bad track to run on either. 

This one sold on the auction place for 49.99 Revell Empire Home Raceway Set - Vintage 1966 #300333758562 a couple of days ago. It's a basic small figure 8 track. 

Revell Slot Cars Track Power Pack Controllers 72 pcs #370227881457 sold for 169.00

both the above had cars.

Here is just a track lot

LOT OF REVELL 1:32 SCALE 60's VINTAGE TRACK #140335568520 sold for $70.00


hope that gives you an idea.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have any pix? rr


----------

